# Cheapest place to buy dry fertilizers?



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I am looking for the cheapest place to buy dry fertilizers...good dry fertilizers?


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

PM me if you are still looking for ferts: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...s/168153-fs-dry-liquid-ferts-price-match.html


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Each place will likely have different packaging and so on, so you will have to price things yourself, but have a look at www.aquariumfertilzer.com

When I am doing something like this I make a chart with all the things I need (including shipping) going down the left side of the paper, and then the names of suppliers across the top. By filling in each supplier's pricing and including notes about things they do not carry I generally end up with the fewest suppliers required to get what I want at the best price. When I have a list that is longer than perhaps a dozen or so things I make an Excel sheet out of it. I do this professionally, arranging supplies for landscape installation. Try working out a list of over 100 plants!

For something like this (just half a dozen items) use the web sites to make up a practice order and include shipping.


----------



## wastedtime (Jun 18, 2012)

greenleafaquariums.com is an other place you can try.


----------



## Vinman409 (Jan 23, 2011)

Aquarium fertilizer.com


----------



## ded60 (Dec 18, 2011)

nilocg said:


> PM me if you are still looking for ferts: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...s/168153-fs-dry-liquid-ferts-price-match.html


I have not made enough posts yet to PM anyone. I am also looking for a cheap source for aquarium dry fertilizers if you could PM me I would appreciate it.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

ded60 said:


> I have not made enough posts yet to PM anyone. I am also looking for a cheap source for aquarium dry fertilizers if you could PM me I would appreciate it.


Pm sent


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

I bought mine from GLA!


----------

